

Ask HN: Do technology choices affect acquisitions? - jtseng

We&#x27;re choosing our technology stack for our rewrite and would like to know if this choice will affect our chances of acquisition. We&#x27;re comfortable in a few stacks (RoR, Django, and ASP.NET). Has anyone missed an acquisition because of their choice of technology?
======
mlieberm
When we were acquired the stack wasn't too much of a concern. What was a
potential issue was open-source libraries that did not have the appropriate
licensing.

------
Irishsteve
Depends on who is acquiring you. I was told a online retailer had a
significant bias towards java startups because they could intergrate it
easier.

------
rgovind
I friend told me that Google wasn't acquired by MS because Google fully ran on
windows...and integrating would have been costly. Dunno how true it is. In
your case, , you should consider how much it would cost acquiring company to
rewrite your code on their stack.

